# DC-3 CHALLENGER 250



## tftfan (Jun 30, 2014)

Thought this was cool. Just over 2 in. long.  Info ?   Thanks.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jun 30, 2014)

Has to do with airplanes.The Challengers were made late '40s to '50s according to a quick search. Not one I'm very familiar with, but I know of their existence previously.


----------

